# Recommended Scarifier



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Having just about killed myself using a hand rake...... and that was only part of the lawn. Can anyone recommend an electric scarifier for about £100 please.

My online search suggested the Titan from Screwfix was the go to model but it appears they no longer sell it. B&Q do a Mac Allister which seems OK from the reviews other than you can't appear to get replacement tines / spares

So any suggestions please. I don't mind hiking the budget a bit but don't want to go mad for something that will only get used twice a year 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

https://www.homebase.co.uk/qualcast-1300w-electric-scarifier-and-raker_p314230

This is what I use and recommend from homebase and only £69


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The Titan was a clone , lots of other ones about which are 95% the same - all had the same small collection bag , but slightly different motor ratings.

I think one brand was Cobra, still available from gardenlines, as well as one called Handy which looks very similar


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I have the Mac Allister scarifier 1800 and it's been great, have the lawn mower to and was able to get a new blade for it, so you can get spares. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got the MacAllister from B&Q too. Really good and powerful. Like all scarifiers, the bag is a waste of time though as it fills in seconds. If you get one, be careful with the height settings. I set mine at the highest (1 iirc) and it basically ploughed my lawn. I then set it to transit mode and lowered it until raking just enough to pull out the moss and rubbish.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the recommendations much appreciated. I'll try and get sorted this weekend. For all the lawn experts out there just to confirm this is what I need to do to get maximum benefit ?

1. Cut lawn and dig out any perennial weeds
2. Scarifying
3. Seed the lawn
4. Apply autumn fertiliser. Can 3 and 4 be done consecutively or do I need to wait for the seed to take



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup you can seed and feed at the same time. I would add in moss killer between scarifying and seeding (and leave 3-4 days before seeding).


----------

